# Spielbericht Taern - Blut. Tod. Vergeltung.



## Zavet (19. Dezember 2015)

Hi ihrs,
 
da ich Taern jetzt schon eine Weile spiele und die Entwicklung beobachte, dachte ich mir, warum denn nciht mal einen Testbericht dazu schreiben?
 
Taern ist ein kleines MMORPG Browsergame und kam letztes Jahr im Mai zum ersten mal auf den deustchen Gamingmarkt.
Damals in der Closed Beta hatte es natürlich noch Übersetzungsfehler und hier und da liefs noch nicht so rund.
Ein sehr hartnäckiger Übersetzungsfehler zeugt sogar heute noch von der polnischen Herkunft des Spiels 
 
Die Story des Spiels ist eine altbekannt: der Held muss aus seinem Heimatland Taern fliehen, weil die bösen Utor es angreifen und mit Krieg überziehen. Der Held landet in einem anderen Nachbarland, Haligard, und soll nun von dort aus den Widerstand gegen Utor unterstützen.
 
Rückblickend kann ich sagen: 
 
Am rundenbasierten Kampfsystem selbst hat sich nichts geändert, einer der Grundpfeiler des Spiels. Egal ob gegen Monster oder Spieler, ob einzeln oder als Gruppe. Zu Beginn jeder Runde legt man seine Kampfstrategie aus Fern-, Nah- und Mentalkampf und auch -verteidigungen fest, und hofft dann, den Gegner damit eiskalt zu erwischen.
 
Als ich das Kampfsystem zum ersten mal erlebt hab (Taern war auch mein erstes Browsergame), wollt ich das ding schon wieder fast zumachen. Aber nein, das Tutorial, mit dem man immer ins Spiel startet, ließ mich noch zwei weitere Kämpfe bestreiten und gewinnen. Diese beiden boten mehr Nervenkitzel, und damit wars dann auch geschehen. Irgendwie wollte man immer direkt den nächsten Ork verdreschen ... 
 
Aber das Tutorial find ich auch erwähnenswert: es zeigt die ersten und wichtigsten Schritte, aber lässt einem gleichzeitig auch schon viel Spielraum um selber zu testen. Dabei hab ich mir dann auch gleich erstmal die schwere Variante der Anfängerquest ausgesucht 
Mit dem ersten Charakter merkt man das noch gar nicht richtig, aber in Taern kann man den Questverlauf mitbestimmen. Je nachdem, welchen Weg man wählt, kann man reichlich viel EXP abstauben oder sich komplette Queststränge verbauen.
 
Ich finde sowas ist eine echt erstaunliche Leistung dafür, dass Taern nicht nur eine Hauptquestreihe hat, sondern auch noch unzählige Nebenquest, vor allem im kleinen Levelbereich.
 
Im Lauf des letzten Jahres kamen dann sogar noch Quests dazu, als die Entwickler ein Update mit der Fortsetzung der Hauptquestreihe herausbrachten und noch weitere Tagesquest einbauten.
 
Daneben gibt es viele regelmäßige Events, die vom Team rund um Taern veranstaltet werden. Somit ist trotz der relativ kleinen Community doch eigentlich meist was los. Dabei bleiben die Gilden meist unter sich und sammeln Ansehen, Rohstoffe und Ehre, um ihr Gildenland und ihre Gebäude auszubauen. Aber ab und zu begegnet man sich auch mal ^^
 
Ich hätte auch von einem Browserspiel nicht wirklich erwartet, dass es eine so große Welt wie Taern hat. Es hat unzälige Maps auf denen man spielen kann. Je nach Gebiet trifft man dann natürlich auch ganz unterschiedliche Bewohner, mal mehr mal weniger angriffslustig. Generell finde ich, dass die Maps teilweise wirklich sehr schön umgesetzt sind und somit echt sehenswert.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Alles in allem ist Taern bestimmt einen Versuch wert, allerdings ist es ein spezielleres Spiel. Mit einer doch sehr derben, mittelalterlichen Spielumgebung und reichlich dreisten NPCs ist das bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber man kanns sowohl als kurzfriste Ablenkung spielen, wie auch als Langzeitspaß. Kommt ganz drauf an, was man denn im Spiel erreichen will.


----------

